# Tyre Pressure Hobby 750 FML



## csheard

Hi - Can anyone please tell me the recommended tyre pressures for a Hobby 750 FML?
Thanks
Colin


----------



## Mrplodd

Contact then tyre manufacturer (not your local depot, the manufacturers) with your actual axle weights in fully loaded trim (weighbridge visit req!) and your tyre sizes and load rating.

They will provide you with the best information as they make them !!


----------



## raynipper

Offhand Colin................... NO.

I have scrolled down the manual and spec sheets but apart from it saying pressures should be checked cold, nothing.

I personally put 60 psi all round. This gives a good ride and the tyre section looks good.

Ray.


----------



## adonisito

I rhink Ray has a point here, before our 3 weeks away over Easter I pumped the whole lot up to 64 psi (1 less than the tyres maximum). I have noticed a quicker and quieter vehicle and the pressures are in line with the Boxer's recommendations, although I've gone a bit higher on the front. Mind you this is on a van plated at 3200, you should check on yours.


----------



## Mashy

*Tyre Pressure Hobby 750FML*

Below is the reply I recveived some time ago from Michelin for the pressures on my Hobby 750ELC.
It is important as already stated that you obtain the axle weights loaded first and then contact Michellin who will reply.
My front axle weighed 1760 kgs and the rear bogie ie both axles together weighed 2660 kgs Gross therefore 4,400 kgs full of fuel, water, bikes and driver.

Dear Mr Mashford

Thank you for your recent e-mail.

Based on the axle weights you have quoted in your enquiry we would suggest pressures of 
56 psi for the front tyres and 50 psi for the rear tyres. These are based on the rear axles being very close together and carrying equal weight

We have allocated your message the reference number indicated within the title. If you need to contact us again regarding your message, we would be grateful if you could include the reference number.

Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin

Yours sincerely
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company

Their e mail address was "[email protected]"

Hope this helps
Mashy


----------



## velcro

Looking in the back of the user manual I have it gives for 215/75 x 16 size Michelin XC Camping front 4.8 Bar and rear 5.5 Bar. IIRC on the drivers door shut is a label which reads 5.5 Bar front and rear, but I would think this is for a fully loaded vehicle.


----------

